# Our stray kitties



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

We've been leaving kibble on our patio for the kittens that roam our complex. Lately, they've been coming by more and I was able to snap some pictures. We call them Critter and Shadow (can you guess who's who?).

Two days ago, they actually came by together, but they weren't exactly bffs. Shadow's very submissive and they didn't start an all out fight in my patio. I'm just hoping Shadow isn't too scared to come back for food.

When summer break comes, I'm gonna try to TNR Critter. One location loans out traps, but they have a policy that if the cat bites anyone, it gets euthanized--no exceptions. Is that typical or happen often? I'm kinda hesitant bringing Critter there if it might not come back.


----------



## shelterlover (Apr 19, 2014)

That's awful that they do that  one of my cats was totally feral when we got her and all she did was bite when we approached her and hard enough to draw blood! Now she's the friendliest lap cat ever and never bites! Sorry I don't have much advice as I've never done TNR but I just thought I'd reply and say I think it's lovely that you're feeding Shadow and Critter and trying to do whatever you can to help them


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Find a TNR group in Houston which knows feral cats. Go thru them to borrow a trap. Find out from them where to take the cats to be s\n that do ferals and know how to deal with them. If you deal with ferals rarely should you get bit. Then its your fault not the cats. Thanks for feeding these kitties. And caring about them


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I pulled up the photo on my tablet and saw it has a tipped ear. Its already been s/n! Couldn't tell from the picture of the long haired kiities if it had a tipped left ear.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the advice.

The little black one is already fixed, but not the long hair kitty. He's the one I'd like to have fixed.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Ok, i have to jump in here. I've never read anything about feral cats. 

So when they have been s/n, they actually cut the tip of the ear? I'm thinking this is so anyone can tell at a glance they've been fixed? But isn't that awfully painful to the cat?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

The cat is under so the tipping on their left ear isn't felt and heals quickly. We can tell when a new cat is in a trap if it's been fixed and release him right away or is a new cat in our supported colony if it's fixed or not.


----------



## larsan (May 3, 2014)

Mitts & Tess said:


> The cat is under so the tipping on their left ear isn't felt and heals quickly. We can tell when a new cat is in a trap if it's been fixed and release him right away or is a new cat in our supported colony if it's fixed or not.


Thank you. I thought it must be for recognition of a s/n but had never read this before.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

Upsate: 

It's been a few weeks since we've seen Critter, but the food has been disappearing daily. We see Shadow about once a week or two. This morning, Critter finally came by, sitting by our patio door. He looked horrible! Poor thing looked so miserable, so I gave him some wet foods. Looks like someone else in the complex got a hold of him and shaved him for the scorching Texas summer. 

We came home late tonight and right when I walked in the door, I saw Critter waiting on the patio again. Poor thing ate the food I have him and meatball-mode to sleep here for the night. We're gonna look into making a little house for him if he feels comfortable sleeping here!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Poor Critter. Are you sure he hasn't been mistreated by someone, who thought it would be funny to shave him as from the photos it doesn't look like it is very even? He may have come to you for safety if thats the case. I think making a house is a great idea.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Shaved? Sounds like abuse to me. Id report it to the police. So they know there is some weirdo cat hater in your area. Poor guy. I'm so glad your looking after him and he is coming to you for food and help.


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Why would someone go through the trouble of shaving him (which involves catching him) and not get him fixed? Well, maybe ignorance, big time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

We've gotten a few cats which people have shave their whisker and parts of their body. One cat never recovered emotionally from the abuse. My friend kept him because he couldn't ever be a cat which could be social and trust. It would swipe and attack if you approached him and he'd feel threatened.

I'm thinking some A H gets drunk and thinks it funny to hurt cats this way. No ignorance there just plain meanness.


----------



## Sillycowsgomoo (Mar 4, 2013)

I thought it may have been someone who caught him and messed with him, but bf seems to think it was someone trying to help him cool down. If it were the latter, they did a horrible job in doing so.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Either way...it would have been traumatizing for Critter...
Poor little guy...


----------

